# جامعة الزقازيق > التعليم المفتوح > الفرقة الثانية >  قضية ساخنة واحتاج فيها اَرائكم جميعا أرجو الإهتمام

## Eslam A7med

نتج عن تفكيري واهتمامي وحبي لمادة القانون الجنائي او قانون العقوبات واستذكاري للمحاضرة الثانية وهي نطاق تطبيق قانون العقوبات من حيث المكان انه طبقا لقانون العقوبات يجب توقيع العقوبة علي شركات خطوط المحمول فودافون واتصالات وموبينيل بسبب ارتكابهم جريمة العادة او (الاعتياد) وهذه جريمة من الجرائم الاربعة التي نص عليها قانون العقوبات وهي : الجريمة الوقتية _الجريمة المتتابعة _الجريمة المستمرة _واخيراالجريمة العادة(الاعتياد) .* 
وهذا طبقاً لما نص عليه المشرع في هذا القبيل أنه يعاقب فيها بناء علي التكرار وليس لإرتكابها مرة واحدة أو سلوك واحد بمعني انه يعاقب (الربا الفاحش) .
وهذا هو ما تفعله الشركات الثلاث السابق ذكرهم .
أرجو منكم الرد سريعا ومساعدتي في هذا لأعرف تفكيري ورأيي صحيح أم لا ؟؟؟
وشكراً*....
اسلام احمد (الفرقة التانية) انتظام :sad:

----------


## عاصم

> نتج عن تفكيري واهتمامي وحبي لمادة القانون الجنائي او قانون العقوبات واستذكاري للمحاضرة الثانية وهي نطاق تطبيق قانون العقوبات من حيث المكان انه طبقا لقانون العقوبات يجب توقيع العقوبة علي شركات خطوط المحمول فودافون واتصالات وموبينيل بسبب ارتكابهم جريمة العادة او (الاعتياد) وهذه جريمة من الجرائم الاربعة التي نص عليها قانون العقوبات وهي : الجريمة الوقتية _الجريمة المتتابعة _الجريمة المستمرة _واخيراالجريمة العادة(الاعتياد) .* 
> وهذا طبقاً لما نص عليه المشرع في هذا القبيل أنه يعاقب فيها بناء علي التكرار وليس لإرتكابها مرة واحدة أو سلوك واحد بمعني انه يعاقب (الربا الفاحش) .
> وهذا هو ما تفعله الشركات الثلاث السابق ذكرهم .
> أرجو منكم الرد سريعا ومساعدتي في هذا لأعرف تفكيري ورأيي صحيح أم لا ؟؟؟
> وشكراً*....
> اسلام احمد (الفرقة التانية) انتظام


أخي اسلام أولا شكرا لك على طرح مثل هذا التساؤل 
ثانيا : بعد مراجعتي لنص المادة 339 فقرة 3 من قانون العقوبات والتي تنص على أنه:

 " كل من اعتاد على إقراض نقود بأي طريقة كانت بفائدة تزيد عن الحد الأقصى للفائدة الممكن الاتفاق عليها قانونا يعاقب بالعقوبات المقررة بالفقرة السابقة"
 
من رأيي أن جريمة الإقراض بالربا الفاحش لا تسري فيما تقوم به شركات المحمول لأن ما يقومون به يعتبر خدمة وليس اقراض لنقود

ولك جزيل الشكر
 :Thumbsup:

----------


## مركز تدريب جلف

مشككوووووووور الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## حمد القعيد

*لئن كسر المدفع سيفي فلن يكسر الباطل حقي*

----------


## عرفة الصعيدى

*لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له ,له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو رب العرش العظيم*

----------


## sayedseed

احسنت موضوع رائع 
بالتوفيق

----------

